# meyers plow mount for cherokee needed



## plown00b

Hey guys! I'm new to the plowing world and had some questions and am also looking to sell a plow mount. I bought a 6.5 foot Meyers plow that came with a Jeep Wrangler Mount and would like to sell it and find a used mount the would fit my 98 Cherokee. I would like for it to be used if possible so that I wouldn't have to put any money into a brand new one. Plan B will be to fabricate one, but I would like to try and find one the fits the vehicle. I can post pictures, but it's with my Jeep at the shop where it's going to be installed, but the mount has not been modified yet. 

So if you have a mount for a 6.5 foot meyers that would fit my 1998 Jeep Cherokee Sport or if you would like to buy my wrangler mount, let me know. I'll put the Wrangler mount at $300 and we'll see what happens

Thanks 
Bryan


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I'm making a new classic style mount for my cherokee this week. you would need the hoop (I'm using a fullsize hoop, because they are easier to find used), but everything else would be included, even the bolts.

I'm thinking of producing them, have a waterjet guy quoting me on the side plates right now...awaiting on that. I could probably sell them for less than 500, for a body side mount only, plus shipping (wouldn't be that much)


----------



## magik235

JeepCoMJ;1531715 said:


> I'm making a new classic style mount for my cherokee this week. you would need the hoop (I'm using a fullsize hoop, because they are easier to find used), but everything else would be included, even the bolts.
> 
> I'm thinking of producing them, have a waterjet guy quoting me on the side plates right now...awaiting on that. I could probably sell them for less than 500, for a body side mount only, plus shipping (wouldn't be that much)


I would like to see the finished product.


----------



## toysh

Would you sell just the clevis and keep the brackets? if so how much?


----------



## shadow765

I am also trying to find a mount for my 97 Cherokee. If you are able to work something out let me know. I already have the lift frame that is supposed to be used. My old s10 has about given all the service it can give. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

If you can find the wrangler clevis and lift frame all you need is the push plates central parts sells them they will set you back 200 bucks or so and then you need a 5/8 drill bit. One hole will line up and then just drill the 2 other holes. But the push plates are kind of a pain because you have to slip them between the bumper bracker and the frame.


----------



## shadow765

KGRlandscapeing;1551259 said:


> If you can find the wrangler clevis and lift frame all you need is the push plates central parts sells them they will set you back 200 bucks or so and then you need a 5/8 drill bit. One hole will line up and then just drill the 2 other holes. But the push plates are kind of a pain because you have to slip them between the bumper bracker and the frame.


Thanks for the reply, from what meyer has online the lift frame is the same for the s10 and the cherokee. I only need the side plates and clevis for the cherokee. I have been debating on trying to butcher the s10 mount but im not sure im ready to do that yet. I will check out central parts. Thanks!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

shadow765;1551295 said:


> Thanks for the reply, from what meyer has online the lift frame is the same for the s10 and the cherokee. I only need the side plates and clevis for the cherokee. I have been debating on trying to butcher the s10 mount but im not sure im ready to do that yet. I will check out central parts. Thanks!


the plates are the most important part there part# are 11413 leftside and 11414 right side. and the clevis part#11410. But the cherokee and wrangler ones were the same width so it was just drilling 2 holes on both sides through the push plates


----------



## plown00b

KGRlandscapeing;1551314 said:


> the plates are the most important part there part# are 11413 leftside and 11414 right side. and the clevis part#11410. But the cherokee and wrangler ones were the same width so it was just drilling 2 holes on both sides through the push plates


So you're saying I don't need a new mount, just the mounting brackets that connect to the mount?


----------



## plown00b

toysh;1543317 said:


> Would you sell just the clevis and keep the brackets? if so how much?


No, sorry man. I'm not interested in parting it out.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

plown00b;1558116 said:


> So you're saying I don't need a new mount, just the mounting brackets that connect to the mount?


thats correct and a 5/8 drill bit


----------

